# Harlan Ellison, sci-fi writer has passed away



## Retired AF Guy (28 Jun 2018)

Harlan Ellison, one of the great sci-fi writer's has passed away at 84. 



> Harlan Ellison Dies: Legendary ‘A Boy And His Dog’ Sci-Fi Writer was 84
> 
> Greg Evans
> 
> ...



 Article Link


----------



## a_majoor (28 Jun 2018)

I remember watching the movie "A Boy and his Dog" at a theater years ago and laughing my head off. Some of his other work ranged from meh to pretty amazing.

A Boy and his Dog


----------



## PPCLI Guy (29 Jun 2018)

His Dangerous Visions anthologies are pure gold - I have original (first print) hardback editions of both.  And of course I have No Mouth But Must Scream was ground-breaking.

He will truly be missed - but his stories deserve a re-read.


----------

